# Script and/or app that check for competitions in a certain regions?



## Malkom (Jun 27, 2017)

Its quite tedious too check the WCA everyday to make sure you don't miss any comps. It's a pretty simple task that should be easy to automate, the results would then either be mailed or displayed in an app/widget. Is there anything like this or is anyone interested in creating in?


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 27, 2017)

That would be awesome. I just bookmarked the search "california" on the site and click on that quickly.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

EntireTV said:


> That would be awesome. I just bookmarked the search "california" on the site and click on that quickly.


Lol same


----------



## jfly (Jun 28, 2017)

Rather than building a third party tool for this, I think it would make more sense for this to be implemented on the WCA website itself. If anyone is interested in implementing this, please reach out to the software team and we can help you get started!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 28, 2017)

At the beginning of the year, I built a simple website where South African cubers can sign up and get notified via email when competitions in their province are announced. Admittedly the process is kind of manual at the moment (in that it involves a delegate copying comp info from WCA site and then clicking a button). I'm surprised more countries don't have that sort of thing.



jfly said:


> Rather than building a third party tool for this, I think it would make more sense for this to be implemented on the WCA website itself. If anyone is interested in implementing this, please reach out to the software team and we can help you get started!


Unfortunately work is keeping me swamped so I won't have time in the next few months, but if no one else has stepped up to implement this by December, I'd love to work on it.


----------

